# Banana plug splitter



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

Hey guys, I have a Radio Shack 15 amp power supply. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=CTLG&product%5Fid=22-508

I want to plug another Duratrax Ice charger into the female banana plug on the front of the Power Supply. I need a male banana plug x 2) female banana plug splitter for the + and the -, I looked around a few websites and havent found anything. Does anyone know where I can get one??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Radio Shack is your place!

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=CTLG&product%5Fid=274-717


----------



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

Hi Hank, thanks for your reply. That *would* work except it has 2 males. My ideal plug would need 1 male x 2 female for both the + and the -, I think I am gonna have to go back to Radio Shack and buy parts and make something.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

When you get to Radio Shack, take a look in person at the item Hank gave you the link for. Those are 'stackable' plugs... you can plug another one like it into the back of that one... and on, and on, and on... So even after you plug that into your power supply, you will still have open jacks on the back of it to plug in something else.
Check the picture in this link, it shows the item at a better angle.
http://www.audio2000s.com/products/accessories/connectors/ACC3166R.jpg


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=CTLG&product%5Fid=274-734
I have thise & they work perfect on my Radio Shack P/S. I run my GFX pluged in to the P/S & a little TurboCharger pluged in to these plugs.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires, SROC Racing


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Brent uses the same as i do.. i have 3 chargers and my com lathe off my power supply.I have done it this way for years,clips and brass wire is hokey off the power supply..


----------



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

DOH! I went to Radio Shack and looked at this part number yesterday. I missed the part where I cut off the plugs on my Duratrax ice, resolder these ones on and then I will have a splitter......I have them in my hand now...


----------

